# Quest to learn full OLLCP [Cancelled]



## LukasCubes (Sep 26, 2020)

I cant find any algorithms pdf or something that shows me ALL the algorithms without crashing so ima go straight to 1LLL which will be in a new thread lol. Sorry, don't gripe about this lol.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 26, 2020)

Why would you want tips and help when you already know 30+ OLLs and the total number is 57 OLLs. And you pretty much will take at max. 3 weeks which, still is something nobody wants to see. If you are going to do a progression thread at this point probably almost nobody wants to see it because you have already done like 3 in the past and all were deleted, and this one is the least interesting, because is just learning Full OLL so, yeah.

Think much MORE in what you are going to post, and if it's going to contribute in some way or if it's going to be interesting for other people.


----------



## Zubin Park (Sep 26, 2020)

Your probably gonna quit this thread after a couple of days, not surprised tho.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 26, 2020)

a


Skewb_Cube said:


> Why would you want tips and help when you already know 30+ OLLs and the total number is 57 OLLs. And you pretty much will take at max. 3 weeks which, still is something nobody wants to see. If you are going to do a progression thread at this point probably almost nobody wants to see it because you have already done like 3 in the past and all were deleted, and this one is the least interesting, because is just learning Full OLL so, yeah.
> 
> Think much MORE in what you are going to post, and if it's going to contribute in some way or if it's going to be interesting for other people.


after im done learning full OLL, I will remame it and try to learn full ZBLL. lol



Zubin Park said:


> Your probably gonna quit this thread after a couple of days, not surprised tho.


no i will probably learn full OLL in a couple days. I already went from 32 to 37 today and I plan to do I more today. And probably 5 or 6 tomorrow.

Edit: Make that 38 (6 algs learned today)


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

Have you given up on this too??


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 4, 2020)

what is he doing again!??


----------



## Cubing5life (Oct 4, 2020)

Learning ZBLL at probably around sub-20 is very intelligent...


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 4, 2020)

Im back to spam learning lol



Cubing5life said:


> Learning ZBLL at probably around sub-20 is very intelligent...


thanks. I am only 6 or 7 algs away from full OLL so yeah. When im done, then ima start ZBLL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 4, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Im back to spam learning lol
> 
> 
> thanks. I am only 6 or 7 algs away from full OLL so yeah. When im done, then ima start ZBLL


You should learn COLL first. It's a good jumppad.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 4, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You should learn COLL first. It's a good jumppad.


thanks for the tip but ima learn coll as i go learn ZBLL. I probably wont start to learn it until this weekend.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 5, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> Learning ZBLL at probably around sub-20 is very intelligent...


Can personally confirm.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You should learn COLL first. It's a good jumppad.


But COLL objectively sucks. It can cause instances where you get 1 long alg and a bad case when you could otherwise get 1 short alg and a good case. Just learn ZBLL since it avoids this problem by not leaving EPLL up to chance.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Oct 5, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> thanks for the tip but ima learn to coll as I go learn ZBLL. I probably won't start to learn it until this weekend.


There is honestly no need for ZBLL until sub 8 if at all. You would best spend your time getting more efficient F2L and cross and getting faster at the basics before moving onto more advanced alg sets like ZBLL. Of course, you can definitely learn it whenever if you enjoy learning algs.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 5, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> There is honestly no need for ZBLL until sub 8 if at all. You would best spend your time getting more efficient F2L and cross and getting faster at the basics before moving onto more advanced alg sets like ZBLL. Of course, you can definitely learn it whenever if you enjoy learning algs.


i get where you are coming from but i think learning full COLL as i am larning ZBLL is easier and takes lesstime for me.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 5, 2020)

I am also learning OLL .. only a couple are left.. then I will start to learn CLL for 2x2


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

lol the only 4 algs I dont know for OLL are the knight move shapes. Wish me luck, ima learn these 4 algs by this weekend.

Starting tomorrow


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> lol the only 4 algs I dont know for OLL are the knight move shapes. Wish me luck, ima learn these 4 algs by this weekend.
> 
> Starting tomorrow


you are tyring to learn


LukasCubes said:


> i get where you are coming from but i think learning full COLL as i am larning ZBLL is easier and takes lesstime for me.


Full ZBLL????
what do you average?
bruh, i dont understand other cubers sometimes lol i could never find alglearning fun lol


----------



## RiSha (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Im back to spam learning lol
> 
> 
> thanks. I am only 6 or 7 algs away from full OLL so yeah. When im done, then ima start ZBLL


yeah but im way farther from that


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Full ZBLL????
> what do you average?
> bruh, i dont understand other cubers sometimes lol i could never find alglearning fun lol


yes.
sub-20
me?, I dont think they are bad. Alot of zbll is 2-gen.


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Alot of zbll is 2-gen.


86/493 algorithms are 2 gen


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 80/493 algorithms are 2 gen


oh. lol thats still 80. Better than like 2


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> oh. lol thats still 80. Better than like 2


80+42 COLL+21 PLL
143 algs that are either 2gen, coll or pll


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 6, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> 80+42 COLL+21 PLL
> 143 algs that are either 2gen, coll or pll


you already know 143 algs just by learning 2GLL, COLL and PLL woohoo not to mention random ez ZBLL cases here and there.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

LITERALLY 2 ALGORITHMS LEFT (yeah ima get a spam warning now lol)


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> LITERALLY 2 ALGORITHMS LEFT (yeah ima get a spam warning now lol)


noice


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> noice


lol in like 5 minutes or less I will make a COLL quest like this but it wont be the same thread.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> you already know 143 algs just by learning 2GLL, COLL and PLL woohoo not to mention random ez ZBLL cases here and there.


Some cases are counted twice tho.
Edit: @ObscureCuber U perm is 2gll and PLL, Y perm is COLL and PLL, Sune is 2gll and COLL


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 6, 2020)

you putting discontinued in your thread is that a copy of me putting discontinued in my sub 1 min thread?

anyway you dont have to make a whole thread about you learning oll now lol cause you dont need any help


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> lol in like 5 minutes or less I will make a COLL quest like this but it wont be the same thread.


Don't make a new thread.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you putting discontinued in your thread is that a copy of me putting discontinued in my sub 1 min thread?
> 
> anyway you dont have to make a whole thread about you learning oll now lol cause you dont need any help


im learning COLL lol. Its more daunting that OLL but its less algs and im making a new thread on it later



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Don't make a new thread.


Well I am


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> im learning COLL lol. Its more daunting that OLL but its less algs and im making a new thread on it later
> 
> 
> Well I am


Why not use this thread? I don't want the whole forum crowded with threads every time someone learns a new algset.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Why not use this thread? I don't want the whole forum crowded with threads every time someone learns a new algset.


yeaaaaaaaaah no


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> yeaaaaaaaaah no


cmon dont dump the forum with useless threads


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> cmon dont dump the forum with useless threads


im not trust me. Plus i probably wont start until tomorrow


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> im not trust me. Plus i probably wont start until tomorrow


But if you create a new thread for your learning COLL, then you are. You are being incredibly defiant and rude to other members, which is obviously against the rules. Just stop and listen to what they are saying, they know a lot more than you do.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> im not trust me. Plus i probably wont start until tomorrow



But, what people want to tell you is that you shouldn't make a whole new thread for just learning a new alg set. And people are already a bit tired, annoyed, and mad of your unnecessary threads, so this won't help.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Just use this thread please. Remember the whole "Forum Rules" conversation?

EDIT: lol ninja'd by @Nmile7300 and @Skewb_Cube. Double whammy!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Just use this thread please. Remember the whole "Forum Rules" conversation?
> 
> EDIT: lol ninja'd by @Nmile7300 and @Skewb_Cube. Double whammy!


yes i remember but if i have to edit this thread, i guess i will create one tomorrow called quest to learn full 1LLL also im busy so i wont be here probably for the rest of the day.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> yes i remember but if i have to edit this thread, i guess i will create one tomorrow called quest to learn full 1LLL also im busy so i wont be here probably for the rest of the day.


I said please. Literally everybody is telling you not to make a new thread, so just don't do it. Pleeeeaaaase.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 6, 2020)

you are getting reported again.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 6, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> yes i remember but if i have to edit this thread, i guess i will create one tomorrow called quest to learn full 1LLL also im busy so i wont be here probably for the rest of the day.



It doesn't matter if you're busy or not, the thing is to _*STOP*_ making this unnecessary threads, and people already told you this multiple times, but you seem to not even read what we say and write.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

PRE COLL QUEST (not a new thread)


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> PRE COLL QUEST (not a new thread)


i recommend this order:
H,PI,T,U,L
or 
H,PI,U,T,L
for COLL


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> i recommend this order:
> H,PI,T,U,L
> or
> H,PI,U,T,L
> for COLL


good choice but since i already know all H and half of both sunes, ima go there first then see where i end up.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> good choice but since i already know all H and half of both sunes, ima go there first then see where i end up.


just learn s/as dont use them in solves


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> just learn s/as dont use them in solves


yeah im not gonna use them for speedsolving, i just wanna learn algs.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 8, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> yeah im not gonna use them for speedsolving, i just wanna learn algs.


remember if you want to get serious just learn all of the 1LLL algs!
its not alot too! Just only 3916 algs, pretty easy! 

seriously people you dont understand sarcasm
hes getting serious about learning algs lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> remember if you want to get serious just learn all of the 1LLL algs!
> its not alot too! Just only 3916 algs, pretty easy!
> 
> seriously people you dont understand sarcasm
> hes getting serious about learning algs lol


yes i am serious but i dont think i will start the COLL quest until tomorrow.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 8, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> yes i am serious but i dont think i will start the COLL quest until tomorrow.


ok so you wanna do coll thats uh fine


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> ok so you wanna do coll thats uh fine


COLL is part of ZBLL, which is part of 1LLL


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 8, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> COLL is part of ZBLL, which is part of 1LLL


zbll is 1LLL but the edges are already fixed so they arent the same
same as coll but its in zbll


----------



## EliteCuber (Oct 8, 2020)

ye lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

This quest starts tomorrow 10/11/2020 at 12:30PM EST


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 11, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> This quest starts tomorrow 10/11/2020 at 12:20PM EST


so your starting 10 minutes early lol might as well change the thread now


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> so your starting 10 minutes early lol might as well change the thread now


lol i meant 12:30PM EST. Sorry i will edit it immediately

dont mind the poll, this is just an edited version of the OLL quest.

anyway WEEK 1 IS HERE YAY!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 11, 2020)

Why are you making such pointless threads?


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Why are you making such pointless threads?


bro this isnt a new one. A couple weeks ago, i made an OLL quest.I decided to make a new quest but keep it on the same thread.

Ima do the same with OLLCP or ZBLL whichever one has less algs will go first. Than after those 2, ima go 1LLL. YES i am serious about learning algs.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 11, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> bro this isnt a new one. A couple weeks ago, i made an OLL quest.I decided to make a new quest but keep it on the same thread.
> 
> Ima do the same with OLLCP or ZBLL whichever one has less algs will go first. Than after those 2, ima go 1LLL. YES i am serious about learning algs.


Just why??!!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Just why??!!


i like learning new algs. I dont care how frustrating it will be.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 11, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> i like learning new algs. I dont care how frustrating it will be.


heres probably the best order:
(COLL)
Learn 2GLL, practice 2 gen scrambles to learn how to recognize them
Learn more easy ZBLLs
Go set by set
Learn OLLCP(easy to implement as of recog bieng easy)
Learn all of the 2gen 1llll
Learn easy 1lll algs
go set by set i guess lol


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> i like learning new algs. I dont care how frustrating it will be.


YOU CAN JUST MAKE THE THREAD SAY QUEST TO LEARNING ALL OF THE ALGS 
YOU DONT HAVE TO PUT IT IN PARTSS ARGGHGHHHG
just...just learn the coll you dont have to announce it
if you keep spamming and annoying us im gonna srsly report this thread pls just stop


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> *YOU CAN JUST MAKE THE THREAD SAY QUEST TO LEARNING ALL OF THE ALGS
> YOU DONT HAVE TO PUT IT IN PARTSS ARGGHGHHHG*
> just...just learn the coll you dont have to announce it
> if you keep spamming and annoying us im gonna srsly report this thread pls just stop


I thought excessive capitals was also spam??


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I thought excessive capitals was also spam??


at this point i felt like capitalizing that anyway
the guy's a pain


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> at this point i felt like capitalizing that anyway
> the guy's a pain





Nir1213 said:


> YOU CAN JUST MAKE THE THREAD SAY QUEST TO LEARNING ALL OF THE ALGS
> YOU DONT HAVE TO PUT IT IN PARTSS ARGGHGHHHG
> just...just learn the coll you dont have to announce it
> if you keep spamming and annoying us im gonna srsly report this thread pls just stop


He's said multiple times hes keeping it in the same thread,
this is the same thread as the oll-one


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 12, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> He's said multiple times hes keeping it in the same thread,
> this is the same thread as the oll-one


yes it is the same thread isnt it


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> He's said multiple times hes keeping it in the same thread,
> this is the same thread as the oll-one


your right but hes still announcing what hes gonna do and when hes gonna do it and its annoying
he doesnt also have to change the thread if it was quest to learning ALL algs.
And you can just post once what your gonna do and tell us later if you've finished it
less of a nuisance that way


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> your right but hes still announcing what hes gonna do and when hes gonna do it and its annoying
> he doesnt also have to change the thread if it was quest to learning ALL algs.
> And you can just post once what your gonna do and tell us later if you've finished it
> less of a nuisance that way


yeah I like my way better. But here is my order after OLL and PLL even though nobody asked.

COLL (in progress [set by set])
OLLCP [set by set]
ZBLL [st by set]
1LLL [set by set]


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 15, 2020)

Week 1 Goal Completed lol.



ObscureCuber said:


> i recommend this order:
> H,PI,T,U,L
> or
> H,PI,U,T,L
> for COLL


you know i might actually go H Pi T U L starting on Sunday

Edit:
actually i changed my mind. Order is H, Sune, Antisune, T, U, L, Pi

I got done with the first 3 already so ima do T next


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 18, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> actually i changed my mind. Order is H, Sune, Antisune, T, U, L, Pi
> 
> I got done with the first 3 already so ima do T next


I wish I could learn algs as fast as you.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wish I could learn algs as fast as you.


Me too.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 86/493 algorithms are 2 gen


Correction: 84


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 18, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Correction: 84


Depends on how you classify it.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 18, 2020)

Week 2 is Here Guys!



Cubing Forever said:


> Correction: 84


im pretty sure its 86. I looked at the speedsolving wiki abouit 2GLL and it says 86


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2020)

I saw Antoine Cantin's website a while ago and it said 84.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I saw Antoine Cantin's website a while ago and it said 84.




The Quest has been suspended until further notice. I am missing my main 3x3 and my main goal now is to find it.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 21, 2020)

I miss the days I was innocent enough to believe stuff written on the wiki.

The 2GLL article has some pretty clear issues in my eyes:

In the introduction, it says 2GLL is 85 algs including the solved case, while in the info box it says 86 algs, which is obviously a contradiction.
It describes in detail several uncommon methods which make use of 2GLL, but for some reason doesn't consider it to be necessary to explain where 2GLL is actually used most often in practice: a subset you use on a situational basis in CFOP (or even ZZ if you don't learn full ZBLL)
Describes a recognition system based on edge cycles, which I don't think many people actually use.
Quotes a movecount of 13.15, but doesn't explain what algs it is using to calculate this (a big pet peeve of mine for the speedsolving wiki in general).
Antonie is correct that it's 84 algs. T, U, L, Pi, S and AS have 12 algs each, H has 8, EPLL has 4, and there is one solved case (which is usually not counted).


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 21, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> The Quest has been suspended until further notice. I am missing my main 3x3 and my main goal now is to find it.



bruh moment

I am having a bruh moment as well, my package that I've been eating for a long time to order can't get to me because now is the perfect day for the staff at derry mail centre to not go into the building till a deep clean is done


(not getting mad at them, just very miffed)


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 21, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> I miss the days I was innocent enough to believe stuff written on the wiki.
> 
> The 2GLL article has some pretty clear issues in my eyes:
> 
> ...


oh ok. I wont change the box so yeah.

My firends we are back in buisness. I have found my missing 3x3.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 22, 2020)

literally just 7 left


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 22, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> oh ok. I wont change the box so yeah.
> 
> My firends we are back in buisness. I have found my missing 3x3.


Well, at least you didnt change it to "Quest to find my missing 3x3 [Week 1]"


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Well, at least you didnt change it to "Quest to find my missing 3x3 [Week 1]"


lol that'd been funny

Edit: this quest and the one for OLLCP will be on this thread. Everything else will be on *1* different thread just so you know.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 22, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> lol that'd been funny
> 
> Edit: this quest and the one for OLLCP will be on this thread. Everything else will be on *1* different thread just so you know.



btw what's ur 3x3 main that you lost and where was it?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> btw what's ur 3x3 main that you lost and where was it?


are you looking to steal it lol


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> are you looking to steal it lol



no.......


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> btw what's ur 3x3 main that you lost and where was it?


It was in my cube collection bucket buried where i couldnt find it. I fount it by dumping all 26 cubes out of the bucket and my main just so happened to pop out. I dont know the brand name tho.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> no.......


then why do you need to look where it was lost xd


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> then why do you need to look where it was lost xd


I think he is just curious. Its fine.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 22, 2020)

do you practice execution as well? or just algs. also what about recog?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> do you practice execution as well? or just algs. also what about recog?


i dont think he needs to practice because hes not gonna use all these in speedsolving its just for learning algs. But recog is very important.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i dont think he needs to practice because hes not gonna use all these in speedsolving its just for learning algs. But recog is very important.



He probably will need a little bit of practice to at least not forget the algs he has learnt, for example, imagine someone learning full PLL but only uses 2 look PLL so he/she probably will forget the algs he/she learned.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Oct 22, 2020)

the sune/antisune COLL cases are not worth it


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 22, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> do you practice execution as well? or just algs. also what about recog?


yes. I have something called a 60 drill where you learn then do the alg 60 times in a row without having to look back at the alg.



Nir1213 said:


> i dont think he needs to practice because hes not gonna use all these in speedsolving its just for learning algs. But recog is very important.


you are completely right.


hexacuber said:


> the sune/antisune COLL cases are not worth it


i know i just like learning algs.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 23, 2020)

I have made a schedule for the rest of this quest and the start of the OLLCP quest. The OLLCP Quest will be in the same thread.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I have made a schedule for the rest of this quest and the start of the OLLCP quest. The OLLCP Quest will be in the same thread.


most of the ollcp algs are useless and its an experimental method so most of the algs are not good so really dont use it for speedsolving but for just learning algs


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> most of the ollcp algs are useless and its an experimental method so most of the algs are not good so really dont use it for speedsolving but for just learning algs


Gotcha


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 24, 2020)

OLLCP Quest starts on Monday. I have been using the same thread as my OLL quest so please dont scream at me for creating a new one when I didn't lol.


----------



## kubnintadni (Nov 19, 2020)

Instead of just spamming it 60 times, it would be much more efficient to work in at least some spaced repetition. You could use a flashcard SRS such as Anki or Kitsun, create your own Leitner Box, spend some time each day doing random cases you've learned, or just doing solves: something other than just spamming it 60 times. Unless you're experimenting to figure out finger tricks, there is no possible way you're not running into insane diminishing returns with that approach.


----------

